
Laravel Valet is the next generation development environment for Mac minimalists - ericbarnes
https://laravel-news.com/2016/05/announcing-laravel-valet/
======
WordSkill
"... then it utilizes DnsMasq to proxy all requests to the .dev TLD to sites
on your local machine"

This seems a poor choice as local TLD given that .dev is now an actual, real
world TLD.

A far better choice, that would have served as a constant reminder of the
Valet name, would have been .val

------
ericbarnes
I love the simplicity in this. No more using Vagrant or Mamp for a local dev
environment.

